
Ubuntu running on rooted Tesla Model 3 - staktrace
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/a1fln4/rooted_tesla_model_3_running_ubuntu_and_youtube/
======
simonblack
Not a good title for Australian eyes.

That translates to "Ubuntu running on fucked/destroyed Tesla Model 3". <grin>

